

Does Amazon hosting is good for dynamic adding / removing space/cpu with API? - umen

If I want to do build web service that charging users  Is this strategy will work for me ? 
Suppose I want to build web service that will charge monthly, now each time user will sign up
I will programmatically buy more hosting space and cpu . when the user will sign-out I will programmatically remove this space 
Of course this is for the total hosting bill . can I do that with Amazon ? or do I need other web hosting ? 
Thanks
======
RDDavies
<http://phras.in/>

